# Our tap water is pretty filthy in my local



## keepitlow (Nov 24, 2008)

I never knew tap was so filthy until I saw the test results visually. Numbers don't mean much, but photos show it pretty clear.

https://danielteolijr.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/6035/

I've been cutting back my exposure to tap water. Not perfect, but cut it back a lot and digestive is about 30% to 40% better. I've also been trying to eat more live foods. Was eating a lot of cooked food. I had heard the live foods have natural probiotics in them. I tried the probiotics pills and really didn't see any difference. I tried about 6 or 7 brands.


----------

